# 1966 Dash - refinish?



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

I have the dash apart and the veneer stripped off. The chrome around the gauges and edges of panel is dull and blemished... is this something that can be sent off somewhere to get chromed? its a shame that you only end up seeing 5% of the chrome anyway, after a new veneer and new paint. Just wondering what other folks do - this is our first resto - Thanks!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I haven't had any done but a quick search found this-http://www.paulschrome.com/index.php/we-chrome-plastic

Website says they give free estimates too. 

Even though only a little of that chrome shows it makes a huge difference in the appearance of the interior. Good luck and let us know what you do. :seeya


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

I tore my '66 dash apart and had the dash sent out for exactly what you are asking. I took it to an electroplating shop. Results were good around the gauges and under the shelf. I then replaced the veneer after I sanded and painted all the other visible areas. Took a few weeks but came out very nice. I think I paid $125. for the electroplating here in Miami. One thing to know is during the electroplating process copper and other dips are used to help the plating to adhere. If the shop does not cover properly you could have sanding and filling to do to before you can paint. Hope this helps.
Miami Ragtop


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I had my 68 dash bezel re-plated by Vacuum Orna-Metal in Romulus, Michigan.

Restoration | Vacuum Orna-Metal

It was expensive (about $350, including repairing a few cracks), but it turned out beautiful.

That price included painting the correct colors on the pebble grained areas and in the instrument binnacles.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally they used vacuumized metalization process but in my opinion, chrome plating will hold up a hell of a lot better and it looks just the same and it's probably cheaper. Find a plater that can do plastic and get a quote.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

The chrome on mine was gone, so I ended up fixing a few dings in the plastic with jb weld, primed and painted with SEM landau black. I then bought a product called killer chrome that set me back $50 with shipping. The chrome looks decent, but not nearly as nice as plated chrome. Last year I also spent something like $70 on the chrome trim rings found on ebay. Although my dash will look much better than it did, I wish I would have purchased the $350 repro dash bezel from Ames, which sounds like a nice piece.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

